# I need to rant! Stinkin neighbors!!!



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey all! Please accept my apologies in advance for this rant, but I'm a little ticked off. 

On Saturday my husband and I put Ziggy in his crate and headed to Lowe's with the spawn to pick up lumber for our two newest rabbit hutches. We were gone an hour and a half or so. When we returned I took Ziggy to visit our neighbor who has a huge fenced in yard so we could play (our yard is tiny thanks to our garden). After a two hour play session we walked back home (on leash) and went to the backyard to work on the first hutch. Our yard is also completely fenced. At around 5:00 as I was preparing supper for the kiddos and us I heard a knock on the door. It was an officer from the humane society. He stated that he had gotten a report from someone that she and her young son were walking down the street a couple hours earlier and had been attacked by Ziggy. I explained to the officer that that was impossible and why, then offered to go grab all 5 witnesses and introduce him to Zig. He told me that none of that would be necessary and he wasn't going to site me, but that because he had no record of Ziggy being registered with the city I had until the 18 to do that. In order to have him registered I have to get his rabies shot. 

First off, I know exactly who called the NHS. They are the Hispanic people that live on the back edge of our yard. They are loud, obnoxious, and horrible parents. I told the officer that given the chance, yes Ziggy would take great joy in biting a leg or two off of those kids because they are constantly tormenting him, at which the officer told me to record video of them doing that. He explained that animal harassment is a very serious charge and the parents of the kids will have to face jail time and huge fines. The only reason I haven't given Ziggy his rabies yet and gotten him registered is because I wanted to wait until after he turned a year, which he just did on the 22. I am more than willing to get the rabies and registration, but am concerned about his immune response to it. I could be overly and unnecessarily concerned, but with him just having had kennel cough two weeks ago, I can't help but wonder if it's going to cause issues or weaken him any. He will only get the rabies and nothing else and the vet said that I can elect to do the year one instead of doing the entire puppy series as recommended by another vet. He, as of now has only had one set of puppy shots administered by the breeder. She used the 7 in 1 shot. Anyway, long story still long, that's my rant and concern over the matter. Thanks all for your time.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't they take a titer for the rabies shot? You should ask I didn't think my county would but they do. All I needed was the test and a letter from the vet. They didn't even care, they were more worried that I had an intact female. I've had her for six years and no puppies obviously they think everyone is irresponsible. I had a dobbie rescue for 14 years that wasn't fixed, no puppies. Ok, I'm ranting to.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ziggersmom said:


> Hey all! Please accept my apologies in advance for this rant, but I'm a little ticked off.
> 
> On Saturday my husband and I put Ziggy in his crate and headed to Lowe's with the spawn to pick up lumber for our two newest rabbit hutches. We were gone an hour and a half or so. When we returned I took Ziggy to visit our neighbor who has a huge fenced in yard so we could play (our yard is tiny thanks to our garden). After a two hour play session we walked back home (on leash) and went to the backyard to work on the first hutch. Our yard is also completely fenced. At around 5:00 as I was preparing supper for the kiddos and us I heard a knock on the door. It was an officer from the humane society. He stated that he had gotten a report from someone that she and her young son were walking down the street a couple hours earlier and had been attacked by Ziggy. I explained to the officer that that was impossible and why, then offered to go grab all 5 witnesses and introduce him to Zig. He told me that none of that would be necessary and he wasn't going to site me, but that because he had no record of Ziggy being registered with the city I had until the 18 to do that. In order to have him registered I have to get his rabies shot.
> 
> First off, I know exactly who called the NHS. They are the Hispanic people that live on the back edge of our yard. They are loud, obnoxious, and horrible parents. I told the officer that given the chance, yes Ziggy would take great joy in biting a leg or two off of those kids because they are constantly tormenting him, at which the officer told me to record video of them doing that. He explained that animal harassment is a very serious charge and the parents of the kids will have to face jail time and huge fines. The only reason I haven't given Ziggy his rabies yet and gotten him registered is because I wanted to wait until after he turned a year, which he just did on the 22. I am more than willing to get the rabies and registration, but am concerned about his immune response to it. I could be overly and unnecessarily concerned, but with him just having had kennel cough two weeks ago, I can't help but wonder if it's going to cause issues or weaken him any. He will only get the rabies and nothing else and the vet said that I can elect to do the year one instead of doing the entire puppy series as recommended by another vet. He, as of now has only had one set of puppy shots administered by the breeder. She used the 7 in 1 shot. Anyway, long story still long, that's my rant and concern over the matter. Thanks all for your time.



Wow! I would get that camera rolling! We have some new neighbors who are really strange, and the dogs hate them. I'm waiting to have problems here myself anytime. I know that must be frustrating. Good luck with it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd start filming those kids!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What a pain. I would start filming the kids.

I don't see what ethnicity has to do with anything. I notice you didn't mention the heritage of the other neighbor or the cop.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ziggersmom said:


> Hey all! Please accept my apologies in advance for this rant, but I'm a little ticked off.
> 
> On Saturday my husband and I put Ziggy in his crate and headed to Lowe's with the spawn to pick up lumber for our two newest rabbit hutches. We were gone an hour and a half or so. When we returned I took Ziggy to visit our neighbor who has a huge fenced in yard so we could play (our yard is tiny thanks to our garden). After a two hour play session we walked back home (on leash) and went to the backyard to work on the first hutch. Our yard is also completely fenced. At around 5:00 as I was preparing supper for the kiddos and us I heard a knock on the door. It was an officer from the humane society. He stated that he had gotten a report from someone that she and her young son were walking down the street a couple hours earlier and had been attacked by Ziggy. I explained to the officer that that was impossible and why, then offered to go grab all 5 witnesses and introduce him to Zig. He told me that none of that would be necessary and he wasn't going to site me, but that because he had no record of Ziggy being registered with the city I had until the 18 to do that. In order to have him registered I have to get his rabies shot.
> 
> First off, I know exactly who called the NHS. *They are the Hispanic people *that live on the back edge of our yard. They are loud, obnoxious, and horrible parents. I told the officer that given the chance, yes Ziggy would take great joy in biting a leg or two off of those kids because they are constantly tormenting him, at which the officer told me to record video of them doing that. He explained that animal harassment is a very serious charge and the parents of the kids will have to face jail time and huge fines. The only reason I haven't given Ziggy his rabies yet and gotten him registered is because I wanted to wait until after he turned a year, which he just did on the 22. I am more than willing to get the rabies and registration, but am concerned about his immune response to it. I could be overly and unnecessarily concerned, but with him just having had kennel cough two weeks ago, I can't help but wonder if it's going to cause issues or weaken him any. He will only get the rabies and nothing else and the vet said that I can elect to do the year one instead of doing the entire puppy series as recommended by another vet. He, as of now has only had one set of puppy shots administered by the breeder. She used the 7 in 1 shot. Anyway, long story still long, that's my rant and concern over the matter. Thanks all for your time.



Yeah I agree.,,,with "werecatrising"...^^^..what in the hell does the ethnicity of the people have to do with anything....you kind of killed all the sympathy that I was going to have for you making that statement. Keep in mind there are hispanic, african american and all different type of people on this forum....just because you dont see what they look like doesnt mean everyone is caucasian and live in nebraska on here Be Mindful....and Danemama pleasse dont edit anything!!! lol


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok yeah, I get it the ethnicity thing ruffled your feathers. I don't want sympathy, I just needed somewhere to get it all out. My best friend and other neighbor happens to also be Hispanic. I don't give one hoot about their ethnicity! The only reason I thought it was noteworthy is that they are a pretty much non English speaking household which makes any communication very difficult.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Chocx2 said:


> Don't they take a titer for the rabies shot? You should ask I didn't think my county would but they do. All I needed was the test and a letter from the vet. They didn't even care, they were more worried that I had an intact female. I've had her for six years and no puppies obviously they think everyone is irresponsible. I had a dobbie rescue for 14 years that wasn't fixed, no puppies. Ok, I'm ranting to.


I actually checked into titering for rabies before this whole thing happened and the humane society told me that the only way they would accept a titer is if he had record of a negative reaction to the shot previously.  Anyway, feel free to rant. Everyone needs to get things off their chests once in a while. I really hope you don't end up having any problems with your neighbors. It really stinks when this happens! I had been on friendly terms with them up until this. Last year, we helped them start their garden so I thought things were ok between us. I just have been having issues with the kids.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

nupe said:


> Yeah I agree.,,,with "werecatrising"...^^^..what in the hell does the ethnicity of the people have to do with anything....you kind of killed all the sympathy that I was going to have for you making that statement. Keep in mind there are hispanic, african american and all different type of people on this forum....just because you dont see what they look like doesnt mean everyone is caucasian and live in nebraska on here Be Mindful....and Danemama pleasse dont edit anything!!! lol



What part of you judging me like that do you find "lol"?! Danemama can just go ahead and delete the entire thread if she feels like! I ranted and feel all the better for it. No, I don't know what any of you look like, except Scarlett, but I don't care either. I literally have friends of every skin tone and I love them all! Just because I happened to mention their ethnicity, you automatically assume I'm a horrible racist person. That is not only hurtful, but rude and ignorant!


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

werecatrising said:


> What a pain. I would start filming the kids.
> 
> I don't see what ethnicity has to do with anything. I notice you didn't mention the heritage of the other neighbor or the cop.



I just replied with your answer. The other 3 neighbors and their families are all Hispanic and the one in between them are African American and then the rest are old white people. I get along and respect each and every one of the neighbors! I do not get along with these particular people, not because of their skin tone, but because they attacked my dog!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

If you have to give a rabies ask for this one; THIMEROSAL-FREE Merial which makes Imrab TF


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat having to deal with NHS too with the rabies vaccine, I'm wondering about/looking into trying Lyssin 200 C when I have to do rabies this fall to help minimize any possible side effects of the vaccine.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Roo said:


> I'm in a similar boat having to deal with NHS too with the rabies vaccine, I'm wondering about/looking into trying Lyssin 200 C when I have to do rabies this fall to help minimize any possible side effects of the vaccine.


Where could I find that?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would only use the 30c and you can buy it online or through a holistic vet.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Liz said:


> I would only use the 30c and you can buy it online or through a holistic vet.


Thank you Liz! I'll call my holistic vets up right now and ask about it.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ziggersmom said:


> Ok yeah, I get it the ethnicity thing ruffled your feathers. I don't want sympathy, I just needed somewhere to get it all out. My best friend and other neighbor happens to also be Hispanic. I don't give one hoot about their ethnicity! The only reason I thought it was noteworthy is that they are a pretty much non English speaking household which makes any communication very difficult.



Well in the first post you never said there english was not the best.....only after you got called out on it.... SEE WHEN PEOPLE GET UPSET OR GETTING A RANT OUT THEY USUALLY EXPRESS THEIR TRUE FEELINGS.""My Hispanic neighbors"...just say you should not had added that in the story and all is good..but no worries though I understand............INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh good GRIEF! I've got a pretty good chunk of Mexican blood in me. My maiden name is Lopez. Who freaking CARES? So they are Hispanic neighbors. Get over it. I don't see how it's any different than me complaining about my 19 year old neighbors. NO, I don't think all 19 year olds are scum who shouldn't own dogs but yes, I do refer to them as my "19 year old neighbors". 

ANYWAYS, YES, I would get to filming those kids so you have evidence that they were, indeed, tormenting Ziggy just in case anything were to happen. And, dang, I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh good GRIEF! I've got a pretty good chunk of Mexican blood in me. My maiden name is Lopez. Who freaking CARES? So they are Hispanic neighbors. Get over it. I don't see how it's any different than me complaining about my 19 year old neighbors. NO, I don't think all 19 year olds are scum who shouldn't own dogs but yes, I do refer to them as my "19 year old neighbors".
> 
> ANYWAYS, YES, I would get to filming those kids so you have evidence that they were, indeed, tormenting Ziggy just in case anything were to happen. And, dang, I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


pOINT IS SHE SHOULD BE GETTING camera out to film any kids harassing her dogs...not just the 'hispanic neighbor's kids"...THAT PART wasnt needed for story thats all I said....and I am not hispanic or have any "chunk" of hispanic blood in me, just for the record. Also, I did let it go I only made a statement (early in this thread) and by the way I was not alone in my commentary.... and then I just commented at posts like yours when I feel they were directed at me....but honestly if you have a chunk of Hispanic blood in you that chunk should have also wondered why that had to be even put into the story.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hispanic is a describer. It allows us to visualize who she is ranting about and can bring a sense of more connectedness (I think I just Dr. Seussed). It's like when my mom would talk about my youngest brother and would call him her morenito. For non-Spanish speakers (and cause I might of spelled it wrong) that means that he has dark coloring. She wasn't commenting on his coloreing just giving a description. It is a sad fact of life that many people live down to the stereo type. So ethinic descriptors do help listeners to visualize the "characters" involved in the story and are not necccessarily meant as a negative comment on the people's race.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Celt said:


> Hispanic is a describer. It allows us to visualize who she is ranting about and can bring a sense of more connectedness (I think I just Dr. Seussed). It's like when my mom would talk about my youngest brother and would call him her morenito. For non-Spanish speakers (and cause I might of spelled it wrong) that means that he has dark coloring. She wasn't commenting on his coloreing just giving a description. It is a sad fact of life that many people live down to the stereo type. So ethinic descriptors do help listeners to visualize the "characters" involved in the story and are not necccessarily meant as a negative comment on the people's race.


Thank you so much for that.  This is NOT what I wanted or needed when I chose to post this rant. I really just wanted to get it off my chest. I wish I was as eloquent with my words as you are! I refuse to engage in this silly discussion any further because instead of having a rational discussion on the topic some people are bringing my character into question and this is neither the time or place for that. I understand I didn't word my post as well as I should have, but I have thoroughly apologized and explained myself. My rant is over and Ziggy got his rabies shot this morning so that is the end of it. I hope to in the future interact with these people in a civil manner, but you best believe I will always have my camera ready when they're outside. Thank you again for all your help and support!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Celt said:


> Hispanic is a describer. It allows us to visualize who she is ranting about and can bring a sense of more connectedness (I think I just Dr. Seussed). It's like when my mom would talk about my youngest brother and would call him her morenito. For non-Spanish speakers (and cause I might of spelled it wrong) that means that he has dark coloring. She wasn't commenting on his coloreing just giving a description. It is a sad fact of life that many people live down to the stereo type. So ethinic descriptors do help listeners to visualize the "characters" involved in the story and are not necccessarily meant as a negative comment on the people's race.


Oh sort of like saying my Jewish boss or my black co worker?...still like I stated earlier....(and I am trying to move on from this but...)...IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE STORY...we do not need to know the ethnic background of the neighbors to know they need to leave her dog alone!!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ziggersmom said:


> Thank you so much for that.  This is NOT what I wanted or needed when I chose to post this rant. I really just wanted to get it off my chest. I wish I was as eloquent with my words as you are! I refuse to engage in this silly discussion any further because instead of having a rational discussion on the topic some people are bringing my character into question and this is neither the time or place for that. I understand I didn't word my post as well as I should have, but I have thoroughly apologized and explained myself. My rant is over and Ziggy got his rabies shot this morning so that is the end of it. I hope to in the future interact with these people in a civil manner, but you best believe I will always have my camera ready when they're outside. Thank you again for all your help and support!


well I apologize to...and hope you dont have to go through that again and hope Ziggy is ok.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

nupe said:


> Oh sort of like saying my Jewish boss or my black co worker?...still like I stated earlier....(and I am trying to move on from this but...)...IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE STORY...we do not need to know the ethnic background of the neighbors to know they need to leave her dog alone!!!


See, I wouldn't think twice about you saying those things. Because then I would have a better visualization of the person you are talking about. But no, my Hispanic blood does not wonder why someone describes someone else as Hispanic. Petty things like that don't bother me.


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

stupid neighbors, my fiancee's family had their poor dog killed in their own yard in front of his sister's kids when one of her neighbor's dogs got through their fence (chain link, he pulled it until hee got through it) & killed their little chi mix Rocky. he was very traumatic for the kids who witnessed the whole thing . since then her hubby who works as a carpender, built a five foot stone wall around their property.

i think the video camera is a good thing, then you can turn the tables & turn THEM in


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

nupe said:


> Yeah I agree.,,,with "werecatrising"...^^^..what in the hell does the ethnicity of the people have to do with anything....you kind of killed all the sympathy that I was going to have for you making that statement. Keep in mind there are hispanic, african american and all different type of people on this forum....just because you dont see what they look like doesnt mean everyone is caucasian and live in nebraska on here Be Mindful....and Danemama pleasse dont edit anything!!! lol


im glad someone posted about this before me because i thought i was being overly sensitive (fiancee is of mexican decent) which is why i posted the above story about the death of their little dog, because the owners of the dog who killed theirs... were WHITE! white as me :/ 

just sayin.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

people type the way they think, when she is talking about specific neighbors to others (including the police officers) she has to describe them, if she doesnt know there names what ELSE is she supposed to say
"its the hispanic family in the back"
or just like 
"well its the jewish family on the other street in the white house"
or
"its the black couple who own the german sherpard on 3rd street"

what ELSE should she have said?
"its that family over there"
"uh which family"
"the one with all the kids"
"that one? '
"no the one with all the kids who are not nice"
"i dont live in this neighborhood mam"
"well then U figure out becuase im racist if i specify race..."


----------



## DogMom92663 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Rabies shots...don't let anyone else dictate your schedule!*

I noticed in your "rant" that you said Animal Control was pressuring you to have your dog's Rabies vaccine done - and you commented that you were concerned b/c your dog had been sick recently...it's probably too late for your situation, but here's my 2 cents. 
It's so important for people to push back against arbitrary vaccine schedules -if your dog has been unwell in the recent past it's best to allow him to recover fully before subjecting him to a Rabies shot. Any (reasonable) vet will provide you a waiver letter to give to the City of your pet is not physically strong enough to be vaccinated by the date the city has dictated. In fact, veterinarians have an ethical obligation to NOT administer a vaccine to a sick dog - there is a labeling caution on the vaccine that states it should not be given to a sick animal. 

DogMom92663


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

She also said that "well, they also don't speak English so communication is a problem" but the way it was said IMHO was also like WTH? If you had said that to me in person "I know exactly who it was its that Hispanic family behind me" I would have had a WTH moment, why couldn't have you said "well its the family that lives behind me, here I will show you where they live" which is what I would have said regardless of their race.


----------

